# The Power Station, Scotland - October 2017



## Brewtal (Oct 22, 2017)

Massive thanks to Prettyvacant71 for a few helpful pointers on this one!

This one took 2 attempts. First one was the day after my little sisters 30th, I was very well behaved that night so I was cool to drive early the next day, got there and had to hide in a bush because there was a couple of blokes in high viz nearby. The moment they turned their backs I was out of there. 

I was back even earlier the next day. And there was a lot more people going about! I wasted ages waiting for my moment and finally went for it. 

This is one of the most amazing places I have ever set foot in. I didn't capture it all, and I will explain why with my last pic.

I found a quiet spot to get set up and took a few snaps. Then I heard lots of banging and voices. I couldn't figure out where it was coming from so tiptoed around looking for the source. As I got to outside the turbine room, yeah of course that is where its coming from! As I slowly crawled forward into it I realised the sound was a couple of blokes erecting scaffolding on the outside of the far end. Thank god for that! But then I realised there was 3 big fans at the end, and I could see them. They couldn't see me, so I moved around slower and quieter than I have ever done before.

This power station was built in the 1910's to power a paper mill and shut down about 100 years later.













































Now, see the light coming in at the end? That's where the scaffolders were. As I took this last pic I heard something that made my heart skip a beat. One of them turned and say "Here, I think someone is in there!"




They must have spotted the led flashing on my timer for my camera. And as soon as that exposure was done I evaporated into thin air without being seen. Great fun! Gutted I couldn't get a few pics of the boiler house, it was huge! But I didn't fancy getting caught next to a live station.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Electric (Oct 22, 2017)

Great stuff Brewtal. It's like electricians porn!


----------



## Gromr (Oct 22, 2017)

NICE! Did an awesome job with this one. Love that big control panel.


----------



## smiler (Oct 22, 2017)

Didn't know half of what I was looking at but it was well photographed, them scaffolders will be getting free pints telling about the power station ghost with burning red eyes, liked it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Oct 23, 2017)

What photos you did get are lovely!


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 23, 2017)

Aye bud nice one. Did this place when the paper mill was still live with Cuban,also did the paper mill day after administration . Down where you say the scafoldera where there is a Roller shutter door but there is more to the site than just the turbine hall and boiler house.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2017)

Your ninja skills came into full use on this one. Next time put a piece of tape over your LED, black shoe polish on your face, a bit extreme maybe. But your shots are astounding, there's nothing like a good industrial photography. Pictures No 6 and No 14 are my favourite.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 23, 2017)

Pincheck said:


> Aye bud nice one. Did this place when the paper mill was still live with Cuban,also did the paper mill day after administration . Down where you say the scafoldera where there is a Roller shutter door but there is more to the site than just the turbine hall and boiler house.



I knew you lads would've been there haha! I had a wander about before people started getting to work. Looks like demolition is starting soon. I think it may have started with the paper mill already, but that's just what I've been told, I could only see part of that building when I walked down. Amazing place though, glad I got to see it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice mate glad you had luck here finally


----------



## HughieD (Oct 23, 2017)

That's the icing on the cake for your trip that one...


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 23, 2017)

Aye had heard they had started on the mill last time I was in they where stripping the machines out peeping for shipment to France. was a pile of containers but also external pirs lol


----------



## Rubex (Oct 23, 2017)

Glad you avoided getting caught. Nicely captured


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 23, 2017)

Pincheck said:


> Aye had heard they had started on the mill last time I was in they where stripping the machines out peeping for shipment to France. was a pile of containers but also external pirs lol



How long ago was that? I'd heard there are pirs dotted about. Didn't actually realise that was a roller door at the end, didn't get close enough. Every time the two boys moved back and forth I could see their faces through the fan, was quite funny that I was standing staring at them and they were none the wiser for a while! Totally kicking myself for not hanging about for a bit the day before until the two suits fucked off, could've had the whole day there because hardly anyone seemed to be working that day. Was fun creeping about up the top of the boiler house when it was only just starting to get light though.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 23, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Your ninja skills came into full use on this one. Next time put a piece of tape over your LED, black shoe polish on your face, a bit extreme maybe. But your shots are astounding, there's nothing like a good industrial photography. Pictures No 6 and No 14 are my favourite.



My first first thought when I got back to the car was about some tape over the led actually. Blacking up for the occasion might clash with the whiteness of the disposable P3 mask though!


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 23, 2017)

The roller shutter door is on the left side of you picture and down the stairs at the end goes straight outside to the pipework for the biomass plant and a road that's gated off from the mill site. All the others doors down that end are blocked internally or where with screwed wooden blocks.

the section on the bottom of this pic is now flooded when a pipe burst over cold snap 2 years ago.



Think this was back in 2015 while others where interested in the power station as i say did that 2015 when the site was live Prior to the water burst the station was still carrying juice from the biomass to the grid. Well there are external pirs on some of the buildings perhaps where they have had problems in the past .as time went on after admin took over after about 3 months we noticed work on a security system where small pirs where mounted above some fire exit doors they had mini cams in them that fired a 5 sec video i believe to security ? or so i heard but not in the powerstation just the Mill. They also started sticking internal pirs about the buildings too as we tripped on one night that had not been there time before .


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 25, 2017)

asshole like a rabbits nose when you heard someone shout I bet!

Stunning photos... I always do like a good set of photos from power stations 

Thanks alot mate.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 25, 2017)

Snailsford said:


> asshole like a rabbits nose when you heard someone shout I bet!
> 
> Stunning photos... I always do like a good set of photos from power stations
> 
> Thanks alot mate.



Cheer mate. There was no shouting, I could hear every word they were saying as they were chatting away and he just stopped mid sentence... moments later I evaporated into thin air. Great fun!


----------



## wolfism (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice shots, major demo work is underway on the mill itself, to clear a site for a district heating plant next door to the CHP plant.


----------



## Ferox (Oct 26, 2017)

Bloody great that Brewtal. I love the decay in the office in the early pics. Sounds like a tense one. Glad you got out undetected


----------



## Lavino (Oct 26, 2017)

A beaut that mate well done


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 4, 2017)

Pincheck said:


> Think this was back in 2015 while others where interested in the power station as i say did that 2015 when the site was live Prior to the water burst the station was still carrying juice from the biomass to the grid. Well there are external pirs on some of the buildings perhaps where they have had problems in the past .as time went on after admin took over after about 3 months we noticed work on a security system where small pirs where mounted above some fire exit doors they had mini cams in them that fired a 5 sec video i believe to security ? or so i heard but not in the powerstation just the Mill. They also started sticking internal pirs about the buildings too as we tripped on one night that had not been there time before .



It was early 2015 I'm sure mate. Mind the security systems didn't start going up till around a year after the company first folded. Even then we were still able to get round a good deal of the place that night before ringin the ol' bill out. During the administration period we were pretty much free to roam.


----------



## Ha.zel (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow, this place is 2 minutes away from me and I didn't even know it was abandoned! 
well done on sneaking in on such a live site, and you've captured it brilliantly!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 17, 2017)

Ha.zel said:


> Wow, this place is 2 minutes away from me and I didn't even know it was abandoned!
> well done on sneaking in on such a live site, and you've captured it brilliantly!



if its 2 mins away then you do know the police station either lidl or aldi is closed as well . That was about 1.5 years ago


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 21, 2017)

Smashing place innit! Glad you managed a decent look about before you got spotted. I never found that room in your 2nd shot how did i miss that lol! Such a long way for a revisit too!

Nice one Brewtal


----------



## Cuban B. (Dec 4, 2017)

The turbine hall does look better during the day with natural light. Here it is back in the day on a trip with Pincheck:


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 5, 2017)

Good shot, nice and sharp and that's a nice looking turbine.


----------

